# 200kg incline press



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Did this yesterday. Now before all you tools go on about it's not a full press let me say that 2 weeks ago I did 180 at the same range of movement and yesterday I got 5 reps to the chest with 180 so I did 200.

Sometimes it's not always best to do a full range as this lift has conditioned me to handle the weight so I'm confident that next time I'll get more range.

Already had some idiot on Facebook suggest that I just stick to 180 and also not let my spotter touch the bar.

Well that's fine if I was a power lifter but I'm not and I like to have hands on because of safety reasons not least cos I had shoulder surgery in December.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good work Tom!! I wouldnt even get that off the rack!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Strong fcuker! well in pal


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

powerful. Can't wait to see next week's video


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Already had some idiot on Facebook suggest that I just stick to 180 and also not let my spotter touch the bar.
> 
> Well that's fine if I was a power lifter but I'm not and I like to have hands on because of safety reasons not least cos I had shoulder surgery in December.


I'll put my left shoe on it that this keyboard warrior wasnt even close to the condition your in...

I'll put my right shoe that his form isnt 100% right 100% of the time as well!!!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

same i wouldn't be anywhere near getting that un racked. good strength!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i think its a good way to test the waters. im not pushing anywhere near that kinda weight but used the same kinda method.

shorten the rep first time out and the more you do, you inch urself lower n lower


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good strength, impressive. I do the same thing when feeling out a new weight especially on a big lift, then as you adapt to it you can do more ROM etc.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good work Tom!! I wouldnt even get that off the rack!


I'd get tired loading the weights.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

well as I was the fat boy spotting Tom, I can assure everyone that Tom was pushing that himself even though my hands were on the bar all the time this was purely for safety reasons. I did help Tom push through a little sticking point on the 3rd rep I think it was which Tom mentioned himself yesterday. And the ROM may seem small but remember that us hobbits have shorter arms than taller guys, if you watch his tri's you will see that they reach parallel. Impressive lift for anyone let alone a bodybuilder.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Insane strength mate, Always impressed with a heavy bp, but inlline even more so


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good strength. I'm intrigued by the guy on the overhead extensions in the background though....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mattW said:


> well as I was the fat boy spotting Tom, I can assure everyone that Tom was pushing that himself even though my hands were on the bar all the time this was purely for safety reasons. I did help Tom push through a little sticking point on the 3rd rep I think it was which Tom mentioned himself yesterday. And the ROM may seem small but remember that us hobbits have shorter arms than taller guys, if you watch his tri's you will see that they reach parallel. Impressive lift for anyone let alone a bodybuilder.


I tried to tag you in it on fb matt but couldn't find you on my list? Cheers for the spot as well always more confident with a big guy watching over me


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a serious amount of weight on the bar, I know a lot of bodybuilders do partial reps to stimulate the muscles more. Do you find these better than full rom sets or just something to mix up your training Tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ben Jenkins said:


> That's a serious amount of weight on the bar, I know a lot of bodybuilders do partial reps to stimulate the muscles more. Do you find these better than full rom sets or just something to mix up your training Tom?


I do partials sometimes but this time it was more a safety thing cos I have never lifted that much before. I would prefer to do below parrallel really


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Tom, nthing wrong with lifting like that if you ask me, anybody see Bertil Fox training?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Beast lift, well done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Good strength. I'm intrigued by the guy on the overhead extensions in the background though....


Fecker now i gotta watch it again! :lol:

That is great to watch and i use the same tactics to keep fibres under surprise attack-great power buddy well done! :cool2:


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Ha ha, what guy in the background?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice mate, its strong to even do that with it.

Does your gym have the smallest 20s in the world or something? I trained at another gym that had those sort, bloody annoying if you wanted to deadlift or clean etc as they are so low. (or you are actually 7ft tall and 600lbs, in which case you is hench!!!)


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

With 200kg's on the bar,not sure 1 spotters going to catch much of it lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Did this yesterday. Now before all you tools go on about it's not a full press let me say that 2 weeks ago I did 180 at the same range of movement and yesterday I got 5 reps to the chest with 180 so I did 200.
> 
> Sometimes it's not always best to do a full range as this lift has conditioned me to handle the weight so I'm confident that next time I'll get more range.
> 
> ...


Guaranteed the clown who said can't press 200 lbs never mind kgs!!!


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

No worries mate, anytime. Not on facebook...it's the devil lol!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Nice mate, its strong to even do that with it.
> 
> Does your gym have the smallest 20s in the world or something? I trained at another gym that had those sort, bloody annoying if you wanted to deadlift or clean etc as they are so low. (or you are actually 7ft tall and 600lbs, in which case you is hench!!!)


Actually Tom is 5ft 2in, but boasts he is 5ft 6in lol, ($hit i hope i don't get a ban):laugh:

PS very good pressing Tom (please don't ban me)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nothing to criticise with the ROM at all - could see your upper arms reach para to the ground, and that's actually where the chest takes the most loading and you can see the pecs contract against the load. What you missed is the pre stretch, but completely sensibly didn't try to go too far into the stretch first time with such a beastly load, especially not that far after an injury. Sensible and intelligent lifting imo. No fecking way I could inc press that, impressive!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Its impressive for sure.

But I'm gonna have to be a [email protected]

What's difference in seeing bicep oys do this with 100k on flat?

1/4 squats too. I just don't agree with it personally for development as I think it will just open your tendons and ligaments to higher amount of injury for what it gives back. Jmo of of course..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MXD said:


> Its impressive for sure.
> 
> But I'm gonna have to be a [email protected]
> 
> ...


In my view it depends - if that's the only way a person lifts then yes it's silly, but if it's an ease in to a new heavy load and ROM is then gradually increased before the loading is increased again then in a sense the ever increasing ROM (and TUT) becomes another form of progression within the same loading (if that makes sense?).


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

F**k me, thats some weight, especially for incline. Impressive!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MXD said:


> Its impressive for sure.
> 
> But I'm gonna have to be a [email protected]
> 
> ...


1st difference is +100k and incline

2nd difference is OP,experience and development,from ever challenging fibres in different ways.

3rd difference is reasoning behind use,it works-job done!

4th is he is "bedding in an injury"---very impressively i feel.

That is my view and i totaly agree with this method buddy.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> Nice mate, its strong to even do that with it.
> 
> Does your gym have the smallest 20s in the world or something? I trained at another gym that had those sort, bloody annoying if you wanted to deadlift or clean etc as they are so low. (or you are actually 7ft tall and 600lbs, in which case you is hench!!!)


Ha ha cheeky bastard they are standard diameter I think, maybe a little smaller.  I'm 98kg and 5'4


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I can see all those points really well.

Tom having the physique he does for one.

Just can't get my head around it being a safe way for maximal progression.

Anyways strong $hit tom.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MXD said:


> Its impressive for sure.
> 
> But I'm gonna have to be a [email protected]
> 
> ...


If you read back mate you will see I did the same ROM with 180 2 weeks ago but yesterday got 5 reps to the chest so I decided to try and progress. Hopefully teaching my body to handle the weight to parrallel will allow me more ROM in the future. I do this with all my heavy lifts except deadlift so I can condition my body to lift heavier over time.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> If you read back mate you will see I did the same ROM with 180 2 weeks ago but yesterday got 5 reps to the chest so I decided to try and progress. Hopefully teaching my body to handle the weight to parrallel will allow me more ROM in the future. I do this with all my heavy lifts except deadlift so I can condition my body to lift heavier over time.


Yeah I did bud! 

Think I must have really brittle tendons or something because I've tried the half rom a few times and always left me with ****ed elbows lol.

Just shows you how we're all different I guess.

Edit: Maybe I was going too heavy hmmm, damn you pmsl got me thinking now about doing hal rom benching and rows!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MXD said:


> Yeah I can see all those points really well.
> 
> Tom having the physique he does for one.
> 
> ...


In a way i suppose the tendons are less exposed due to the fact the muscle is not at full extention ,i have never hurt myself with this method,as also it is done at or near end of session when tendons are thoroughly warmed.I have a few torn bits from full movement,however i love biglbs!Its what i like!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Surely training this way is no different than doing partials in a rack or benching with boards. It allows your body to become accustomed to heavier weights and a gradual increase in ROM until a complete rep is achieved.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

The difference is in a rack or on a bar there is a pause and the sheer forces are totally avoided from stopping mid rep.

Was having this discussion on partial squats to above 90deg the other day actually.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Makes sense.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Impressive

I'd struggle getting 100 off the rack :l


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

nice one mate F'ck the people on facebook what do they know!!!!! unless he does


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Awesome weight there Tom, weldone.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

That's a good way to do it really. People are underestimating the other factor - The mind. You now know you can rep out a few and your confidence will be better for full range next time.

You planning on doing a lot of power work or how are you integrating it into standard BBing?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

musclebubble said:


> Thats not a repetition. Post a vid when you do one rep . Nevertheless though that is heavy poundage
> 
> gl


I looked at your original post before you edited. Then I looked at your other posts on the forum, they are all equally drivellous. I can actually press 180 right down to my chest and if you'd read my post you would see that and the technique I'm talking about I.e. preparing yourself with a lower range of motion to build up to a full range is an accepted method of progression.

To be fair you probably can't even lift anywhere near that level so I'm not really bothered about your petty comment.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> That's a good way to do it really. People are underestimating the other factor - The mind. You now know you can rep out a few and your confidence will be better for full range next time.
> 
> You planning on doing a lot of power work or how are you integrating it into standard BBing?


I'm doing more power work in order to develop an overall thicker physique, I do like the challenge of heavy lifting but I'm also aware of risks e.g muscle tears so I'm very careful. I did a 180 flat bench the other day and came down to just above my chest but felt a pull so racked it immediately. My joints are starting to feel the strain of the power stuff so maybe time for a little rest from maximal weight in a week or so


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I looked at your original post before you edited. Then I looked at your other posts on the forum, they are all equally drivellous. I can actually press 180 right down to my chest and if you'd read my post you would see that and the technique I'm talking about I.e. preparing yourself with a lower range of motion to build up to a full range is an accepted method of progression.
> 
> To be fair you probably can't even lift anywhere near that level so I'm not really bothered about your petty comment.


There is always one!

'Bout time you went for 190 full?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I can do that on flat, let alone on incline LOL.

What's your max flat bench press mate and how much do you weight?

I'm currently on 170kg @82kg but desperately trying to reach 180kg. Just doesn't seem to be happening though LOL.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mattW said:


> well as I was the fat boy spotting Tom, I can assure everyone that Tom was pushing that himself even though my hands were on the bar all the time this was purely for safety reasons. I did help Tom push through a little sticking point on the 3rd rep I think it was which Tom mentioned himself yesterday. And the ROM may seem small but remember that us hobbits have shorter arms than taller guys, if you watch his tri's you will see that they reach parallel. Impressive lift for anyone let alone a bodybuilder.


I reckon you got a damn good set of BOR's in really....

Jokes, that's damn impressive and progression that works and no one can argue with results


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

Freespirit - what are BOR's?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mattW said:


> Freespirit - what are BOR's?


Bent over rows lol

I've never used a plank chillisi I'm not sure I like the thought of it compressing my chest 

My max flat bench is 180 I did this for 3 on Monday. And yes I touched my chest before muscle bubble chips in


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi tom good lift, think some times it is better to to half rep range to condition your body in lifting a heavier weight especally when you've had surgery. What sort of surgery did u have? I'm waiting for key hole surgery on my shoulder aswell, bit of I bitch can't lift much on my chest and to much pressure on tendons when pressing heavy weights at full rep range.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

That is impressive.

Did you push the weght out of curiosity to see what you would be able to do, as you said your not a powerlifter ?


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

bloodyhell Tom that is seriously impressive strengh, I personally find it harder to rep half way than full range, very impressive form, dont let bubble push you into lifting from the chest, you do that when your ready! :lol:


----------



## r2xob (Feb 29, 2012)

impressive..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

gooner fc said:


> Hi tom good lift, think some times it is better to to half rep range to condition your body in lifting a heavier weight especally when you've had surgery. What sort of surgery did u have? I'm waiting for key hole surgery on my shoulder aswell, bit of I bitch can't lift much on my chest and to much pressure on tendons when pressing heavy weights at full rep range.


I had a bit of calcium between my shoulder muscles that was constrictive and hurt whenever I benched like having a stone in my shoe, I always push half reps before attempting a heavier full range motion, that's common sense to me especially at that weight and also after surgery


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

laurie g said:


> That is impressive.
> 
> Did you push the weght out of curiosity to see what you would be able to do, as you said your not a powerlifter ?


I've been working on increasing my power in certain exercises like bench, squat and deads. It's a back to basics thing really as this is for me what built my physique years ago and I want to progress. It's working cos now I'm about 98kg at 10-12% bf and that's a massive progression


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chilisi said:


> Do you ever get the "your arms are shorter, so you can lift more sketch, being under average height?
> 
> When I train with my mate, who is 6'2 maybe, he always pulls this out the bag


Funnily enough I just wrote a reply to this type of issue on the midget bodybuilder thread.

I do get that sometimes but it doesn't bother me. I can lift what I can lift, if another person is jealous enough to run me down because they can't lift that weight and want to feel better about their own weakness by trying to diminish my achievement they have already acknowledged my superiority.

If I see someone bigger or stronger than me I respect that and work harder to get bigger and stronger

Someone better than me inspires me to get better not bitch better 

Try that on your mate lol


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Well done mate, very impressive. Bet you cant wait for a tool in the gym to say "oh how much can you bench brah"? lol reps mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Moonbeam said:


> Well done mate, very impressive. Bet you cant wait for a tool in the gym to say "oh how much can you bench brah"? lol reps mate


Well I'd be embarrassed actually as muscle bubble has exposed my absolute pitiful strength by not being able to press right down to my chest. So I'd probably have to run away.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

nice lift mate strong fuker ...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Some weight there.

Is this not a technique employed by the likes of JW and Nytol? Priming the adrenalin/getting used to handling the weight.

It's similar to what I found years ago,after deadlifting max weights,I'd get on the cable rows and it would feel light in my hands and i'd find it quite easy.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

head over to milkys "how much weight can you de-rack thread"

i think you could be in with a chance of winning


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what are your best lifts Tom? got to be up there with the best at your weight?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

chilisi said:


> What do you mean by priming the adrenalin?


Search out posts by Nytol and JW007

Basically, it's working the adrenalin for the lifts and getting used to having it high and low so you can switch it on when you want it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

musclebubble said:


> No need to seeth. THAT IS NOT A REP . That is almost a estatic rep. There are videos on youtube with skinny guys lifting heavy poundages for estatic reps or fractional reps. You can handle twice the weight , by just doing partials an inch from lockout
> 
> No i cant do that weight atm, but i can do proper multiple reps with 140kg (natural, no steroids no supplements) If i was to do it like yours, i reckone i can do 180 or so (but i wouldnt even post a vid).
> 
> ...


To be fair

No vid never happened.

Only got your word for it you can lift that.

No face, no name, no vid = keyboard warrior only intent on trying to put others down because of your own shortcomings.

Many of the actual real people on here have again and again extolled the benefits of what I was actually showing and that's a way of priming the body to lift heavier.

Your no steroids comment really does highlight your jealousy. Because you had to say , no steroids no supplements. Implying that by some way you are better because you 'supposedly' don't use gear or supplements.

Just another Internet nobody with nothing really important to say. Hence hey I'm not that bothered by your opinion.

I never insulted you just stated I thought your comments were worth little value because you obviously don't understand the principles involved. If you did then you wouldn't go on about the depth of the rep.


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

I'm 6ft3 and never once did I even think - the shorter chap has an advantage.

True the weight moves less total distance but to me the distance relative to the height is much the same.

Would be an issue at the highest level but at these 'modest' weights it's a distraction more than an issue.

I did do a 200kg incline once and it was what spuured me on to get my bench max. I was stuck at 200kg or so on flat took 8 weeks on incline and hit 200kgs and thought if I can do 200 on incline flat must be better etc. 

However now that I am older I may need to use the height excuse! lol


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

TINY TOM i will be deleting all the other posts i made in this thread. Good job mate, excellent


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I've not read the whole thread but I'd like to see the people saying its not a rep even get it off the rack, squat it or deadlift it for that.

Do you (or anybody) use that as a method to increase strength.

Makes sense really, just try to get lower each time until you're at chest level.. Makes more sense almost than other strength training methods?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Personally I don't see that as a rep as such but when you are handling so much weight, what else is better then getting your body used to the poundage.

The more you do it the more Rom and you'll have it nailed.

Any newbie lifter is going to make a smart **** comment, where as we know handling weight like that has it place.

Like said previous its no different to rack pulls in place of deadlifts etc.

Hats off to you bud, arms parallel and excellent control of the weight.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

there should be no technique debate it is tried and tested. and obviously works for tom.

not in the same league but I started off just unracking and re racking 140kg at the end of my bench workouts, to get accustomed to the heavy weight

eventually had the confidence to bring it halfway with a spotter, then eventually regularly did full reps

cant do that weight at the minute 120 is about best right now lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair f**cks dude...thats huge weight, whether it be partials or whatever..your guy spotting you there from that position cant by ANY means be offering you feck all assistance..and still theres begrudgers and nay sayers. Even tho you clearly state your not a powerlifter etc. Well done man!! Nevermind the B.S.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

That is some serious strength, doubt I will ever get to that stage, great work mate


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> That is some serious strength, doubt I will ever get to that stage, great work mate


If you think like that you never will! :tongue:

Fair do's mate, just to support 200kg in your hands is impressive. Christ when I've done that on nothing more than rack lockouts (which have a far, far shorter ROM than this) my wrists buckled lol.


----------

